# Testosterone 300 mg



## tpardo (May 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone...

One of my providers is administering 300 mg of testosterone to a patient & since the two HCPCS that are assigned to the administration (neither of which is for over 200mg) do you combine J1080 & J1070
My concern is that J1070 is "up to 100mg" so that is really inappropriate to use it as an additional code...
Help!!!!


----------



## tefranklin57 (May 31, 2012)

I would use V1070 100mg with 3 units of service


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2012)

I just had a problem with my testosterone injections being denied by Medicare and was told by Medicare to round up and not use decimals.  I use 96372 with J1080 and since it is 300 I would round up to 2 in the quantity area.  I hope that is what you wanted.


----------

